# The Illinois Capitol Is Ringing In The Holidays With A Satanic Statue



## Leeda.the.Paladin (Dec 6, 2018)

The Illinois State Capitol is decking the halls with holly, a menorah, and a Satanic statue.







This holiday season, the Satanic Temple of Chicago has been granted permission to place their statue in the lobby of the state Capitol building in Springfield, Illinois, a spokesman for the Secretary of State's Office told CNN. 


Advertisement
The statue is approximately four and a half feet tall and about 18 inches long, spokesman Dave Druker said, and it depicts a snake wrapped around an arm holding an apple with the inscription "knowledge is the greatest gift."

The statue has been on display since Monday and will remain through the end of the month, according to officials.

"We feel it's a First Amendment issue, we have other displays there -- a Hanukkah menorah and Nativity scene," Drucker said. "If you have displays of one type you need to be consistent and allow everyone to do so, aside from hate speeches and other unacceptable things."

The Satanic Temple says that its members are atheists who are often interested in community activism, according to the group's website.

"We do not promote a belief in a personal Satan," the website says. "To embrace the name Satan is to embrace rational inquiry removed from supernaturalism and archaic tradition-based superstitions."

The group says it embraces the "struggle for justice" and believes people should "strive to act with compassion and empathy toward all creatures," according to its website.

Local reaction has run the gamut from supportive to outraged.

"I don't see a problem with it," Illinois resident Wayne Rovey told CNN affiliate WMBF. "It seems like it's a part of the freedom of speech and it doesn't project a bad message."

Shellie Berg told the station she found the display unsuitable.

"I think it's inappropriate because it's not something that should be displayed for a lot of people to be offended by," Berg told WMBF. "I would be offended by that myself."

Druker says the statue is stirring up a lot of talk, but he's not sure if many people have actually seen it for themselves.


----------



## Leeda.the.Paladin (Dec 6, 2018)

Leeda.the.Paladin said:


> The Satanic Temple says that its members are atheists who are often interested in community activism, according to the group's website.
> 
> "We do not promote a belief in a personal Satan," the website says. "To embrace the name Satan is to embrace rational inquiry removed from supernaturalism and archaic tradition-based superstitions.


Like, could y’all not pick a better name then?


----------



## Ms. Tarabotti (Dec 6, 2018)

If God is a "superstition", wouldn't Satan be as well? I mean, can you have one without the other?


----------



## Reinventing21 (Dec 7, 2018)

"The Satanic Temple says that its members are atheists who are often interested in community activism, according to the group's website."

Atheism does not equate to satanism so...


----------



## Everything Zen (Dec 7, 2018)

Because refraining from promoting any religions at all would just be too much 

This was under Rauner’s watch since Pritzer hasn’t been sworn in yet right? Even though I know it’s based on legislation and the constitution.

I get why groups pull these stunts to highlight the lack of separation between church and state but it’s just embarrassing. SMH


----------



## DirtyJerzeyGirly (Dec 7, 2018)

Reinventing21 said:


> "The Satanic Temple says that its members are atheists who are often interested in community activism, according to the group's website."
> 
> *Atheism does not equate to satanism so...*


Folks still dont get this...


----------



## Rainbow Dash (Dec 7, 2018)

If one religion can promote themselves, then all, I guess.  It's highlighting the fact that people pretend to not understand the separation of church and state.


----------



## Leeda.the.Paladin (Dec 7, 2018)

DirtyJerzeyGirly said:


> Folks still dont get this...


It would help if atheist wouldn’t have the name Satan in their organization’s title . It’s like they are trying to draw ire. They could get their point across without invoking Satans name


----------



## intellectualuva (Dec 7, 2018)

How about no decor? Not an option? 



And those Satanists are confusing. I know atheists, they dont say anything about Satan...but erm ok.


----------



## TrueBeliever (Dec 8, 2018)

It makes sense to me.  Atheists usually don't have a problem with Satan and are on his side ideologically.


----------



## HappilyLiberal (Dec 9, 2018)

TrueBeliever said:


> It makes sense to me.  Atheists usually don't have a problem with Satan and are on his side ideologically.



Actually on the Snopes scale, this is mostly false.  The vast majority of atheists don't believe in God or Satan.  They are like Switzerland--neutral!  My best guess is that this particular group pulled this out just to get the Christians goat because they are sick of Christians throwing their God into others faces!  Quite honestly, I'm Christian and am sick of Christians throwing God into others faces!


----------



## Everything Zen (Dec 9, 2018)

TrueBeliever said:


> It makes sense to me.  Atheists usually don't have a problem with Satan and are on his side ideologically.


----------



## Theresamonet (Dec 9, 2018)

I don’t have a problem with it, other than it doesn’t appear to be in commemoration of anything. Because that is why the Nativity and Minorah are there—- as symbols of the annual festivals commemorating two major religions events. Is it a holiday for the Satanic Temple? If not, then it shouldn’t be in display in the Capitol, simply to represent their organization.


----------



## Sharpened (Dec 9, 2018)

They have been doing this to government building all over the country. This is a sign Christendom is losing its influential power in the culture. I could say more, but I don't want to tick off the Christians (for the record, I am a believer in Jesus, not church or religion).


----------



## Leeda.the.Paladin (Dec 9, 2018)

TrueBeliever said:


> It makes sense to me.  Atheists usually don't have a problem with Satan and are on his side ideologically.


Whatchoo talking bout Willis?


----------



## Theresamonet (Dec 9, 2018)

Ms. Tarabotti said:


> If God is a "superstition", wouldn't Satan be as well? I mean, can you have one without the other?





Reinventing21 said:


> "The Satanic Temple says that its members are atheists who are often interested in community activism, according to the group's website."
> 
> Atheism does not equate to satanism so...



They don’t believe in Satan either. They use his name to symbolize their rebellion against religious oppression, since Satan is the ultimate religious  rebel. But they don’t believe in or worship him either.


----------



## TrueBeliever (Dec 9, 2018)

HappilyLiberal said:


> Actually on the Snopes scale, this is mostly false.  The vast majority of atheists don't believe in God or Satan.  They are like Switzerland--neutral!  My best guess is that this particular group pulled this out just to get the Christians goat because they are sick of Christians throwing their God into others faces!  Quite honestly, I'm Christian and am sick of Christians throwing God into others faces!



I agree with you about throwing Christianity in people's faces as I believe religion is something people need to work out for themselves.


----------



## ebonysweetie (Dec 12, 2018)

TrueBeliever said:


> It makes sense to me.  Atheists usually don't have a problem with Satan and are on his side ideologically.


I literally lol’d.


----------



## LivingInPeace (Dec 12, 2018)

It’s clear that people don’t know what atheism is.


----------



## TrueBeliever (Dec 12, 2018)

LivingInPeace said:


> It’s clear that people don’t know what atheism is.


It means lack of belief in any God(s) or dieties.

It's clear people miss points here too.


----------



## LivingInPeace (Dec 12, 2018)

TrueBeliever said:


> It means lack of belief in any God(s) or dieties.
> 
> It's clear people miss points here too.


----------



## intellectualuva (Dec 12, 2018)

LivingInPeace said:


> It’s clear that people don’t know what atheism is.



Yes they do. Lol. You ain't catch that snark
.besides...to the religious....atheism is aligning yourself to the devil or whatever that religions version of devil. It makes perfect sense....if you're not in the club, then you are the with "enemy."

I laughed anyway because it was funny, but technically she's right according to her own/their own ideology. Besides, it was the atheists who selected the Satanist statue which is their own fault muddling things for themselves. They should've let actual Satanist advocate for placement using their own "December holiday" themed statues if they have one rather than trying to be contrarians pulling out Satan statues knowing full well they don't worship any idols. Lol.


----------



## imaginary (Dec 12, 2018)

I'm non-religious, so I don't really have a stake in this. They're honestly just petty and it's hilarious sometimes but cringe-y mostly.


----------



## intellectualuva (Dec 12, 2018)

I think we should all take note that as the pendulum swings in the other direction, things will eventually swing back and when it does.......








I'd rather we find some balance and respect for them because when antagonized, the religious minority has a way of taking power and ruling with an iron fist when pushed too far. See History. 

....and GOT Sparrows for an entertaining representation to how it happens....


----------



## LivingInPeace (Dec 12, 2018)

intellectualuva said:


> Yes they do. Lol. You ain't catch that snark
> .besides...to the religious....atheism is aligning yourself to the devil or whatever that religions version of devil. It makes perfect sense....if you're not in the club, then you are the with "enemy."
> 
> I laughed anyway because it was funny, but technically she's right according to her own/their own ideology. Besides, it was the atheists who selected the Satanist statue which is their own fault muddling things for themselves. They should've let actual Satanist advocate for placement using their own "December holiday" themed statues if they have one rather than trying to be contrarians pulling out Satan statues knowing full well they don't worship any idols. Lol.


Oh, I caught the snark. It was cute which is why I laughed. 
I agree with you regarding what the religious seem to believe about atheism. I’ve heard people say that they don’t trust atheists because they don’t have any morals because they don’t believe in God. So they think an atheist would lie cheat and steal or kill because there’s no god holding them back. I think that’s nonsensical.


----------



## Reinventing21 (Dec 12, 2018)

So it has been awhile since I dabbled in the different philosophies (atheism, agnostic, nostic..) so I just wanted to be sure I understood the definition of Satanism as I somewhere along the way I learned to think of it only as devil worship.

However, according to Quora and other sources, there are different branches of Satanism.  I am quoting from Quora: 

"Terms like “Satanism,” "satanic," and even the name "Satan," encompass a variety of ideological, philosophical, and spiritual beliefs today. "*Satanic" groups can be quite different from one another, but use the same terminology*. There are different ways to classify satanic groups according to how each group believes and behaves. *Not every group performs satanic rituals, participates in satanic worship, reads the The Satanic Bible, uses traditional Satanic symbols, or attends "the Church of Satan*." (Note: These links also appear in the index below.)

First, not every form of Satanism professes a belief in gods or spirits. While some forms of Satanism believe in spiritual entities, others have a materialistic worldview, and in relation to faith and religion, they are atheists or agnostics.* Satanic spiritualists on the other hand, contend that Satan is a god or a chief evil spirit and they pursue interaction with him and other evil spirits.* In contrast, t*hose Satanists who are professed atheists and agnostics see Satanism as a philosophical worldview manifesting in a particular lifestyle often characterized by questioning authority.* *The spiritualists are more likely to perform satanic rituals, while the non-spiritualists don't.*"


----------



## Everything Zen (Dec 14, 2018)

TrueBeliever said:


> It makes sense to me.  Atheists usually don't have a problem with Satan and are on his side ideologically.



But Satan actually does believe in God- he’s a fallen angel according to biblical scripture. 

So how could atheists would be on “his side”?


----------

